# Fond du Lac in April



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Is anyone going to this show? It's not a big one, but it's my club's show and I'll be stewarding Obedience for most of the weekend. I'd love to meet up with anyone who was there.

April 23-24


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I wish I were


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Not sure yet. If I go, it will be as a spectator - I have nothing to show at this point.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I will be in MD, weimaraner specialty in conjunction with an all breed show.


----------

